# 1970 GTO convertible interior parts needed



## Jhngto921 (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm new to the forum so I don;t know if it is okay to post asking for referral of interior parts supplier.
appreciate any feedback. thank you


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Legendary Interiors ..... gets my vote ,,,
do you have your hard parts ? and just need upholstery,,,
I am parting a 69 convert if you need tidbits .....
Scott


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Ouch!


----------

